# SeaArk jet tunnel



## tgif (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello all New member here I am looking for advise from experienced members. I am looking for a shallow running jon boat, and have decided to go with a SeaArk 1652 or 1660 modified v jet tunnel. The 1652 is listed at 345 lbs. and the 1660 at 475 lbs. My question is, would the extra width of the 1660 allow it to run as shallow as the lighter boat, or would the 1652 run shallower? Motor would be a 60/40 merc.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 18, 2014)

The 1652 will probably be a little faster, but not really noticable, maybe 1mph at most. The 1660 will displace more water creating more lift allowing you to run shallower, carry more weight, and should draft shallower at rest. 

The 1660 would get my vote!!! :wink:


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you going to run most of the time with other people in the boat or by yourself? I have a Lowe 1652 tunnel jet with the center console and it's a great size for 1 or 2 people. I'm usually by myself so it works well but more people would make me want the 1660. If you go center console, the SeaArk console is a little bigger than the Lowe so the extra width would be a benefit in that situation as well. My console is so narrow I can barely store anything up inside it.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 18, 2014)

8" of width equals 130 lbs weight? That really doesn't compute. Maybe if they used thicker metal or a taller gunnels...

Wider is always better.


----------



## eli2 (Jun 25, 2014)

I say get the 1652 and take your kid fishing! (The younger one)


----------

